# Restaurer son Mac ?



## valentin007 (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterais savoir comment restaurer mon Macbook pour pouvoir le vendre...
C'est à dire tout supprimer et retrouver mon finder de départ..

Merci


----------



## surfman06 (20 Juin 2009)

C'est simple, pour ce faire, tu démarres sur le dvd d'install de mac osx, après avoir sélectioné la langue, par le biais de la barre de menus, tu lances l'utilitaire disque et tu formates ton disque dur (ça aura comme effet de tout effacer) tu quittes l'utilitaire et tu lances l'installation de mac osx.


----------



## valentin007 (21 Juin 2009)

Merci, je ferai sa en temp voulu...

bye


----------



## Shinwa (23 Juin 2009)

petite modif' alors, cette manipulation ne s'appelle pas restaurer mais formater. Une petite nuance quand même. Tout comme il y en a une entre oublier et être amnésique ^^. Désolé je suis pointu


----------



## gbouton (27 Juin 2009)

valentin007 a dit:


> Merci, je ferai sa en temp voulu...
> 
> bye



il me semble que tu peux même choisir le niveau d'effacement.
jusqu'a 7 passages d'écriture pour plus de sécurité 

guillaume


----------



## valentin007 (1 Juillet 2009)

Yep, c'est fait.

Mac effacé, vendu et racheter. Maintenant c'est un MBP 15" avec 2cartes graphiques qui tourne sur mon bureau.


----------



## gbouton (1 Juillet 2009)

c'est bon ça 
tu l'as gonflé un peu en RAM ?


----------



## valentin007 (2 Juillet 2009)

non, tout est d'origine et pour l'instant tout va bien..


----------

